# 400 Amp Panel



## ramsfield (Feb 20, 2008)

I am a realitively new contractor, and as such, trying to save a few bucks. I am building a new house which will have a single 400 amp panel. The house is 170 feet from the transformer / meter base. Power will be supplied underground. I have been told by the utility that a CT meter base will be required and I will have to use atleast 350MCM from the transformer to the meter base, but they will not tell me the size to use to the house. This is located in Washington State.

Can I use 350MCM from the meter to the house?

Also, I want to bury the wire in coduit. What size conduit, at minimum, do I need to use?

Since this is the first time dealing with current transforming meter bases, I am a little lost. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ramsfield said:


> I am a realitively new contractor, and as such, trying to save a few bucks. I am building a new house which will have a single 400 amp panel. The house is 170 feet from the transformer / meter base. Power will be supplied underground. I have been told by the utility that a CT meter base will be required and I will have to use atleast 350MCM from the transformer to the meter base, but they will not tell me the size to use to the house. This is located in Washington State.
> 
> Can I use 350MCM from the meter to the house?
> 
> ...


Your electrician should handle these matters for you.

InPhase277


----------



## ramsfield (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, if I wanted my electrician to handle this I would not have posted to this forum. Does anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ramsfield said:


> Well, if I wanted my electrician to handle this I would not have posted to this forum. Does anyone have any helpful advice?


Well, you should go to www.diychatroom.com because this is a forum for professional electricians.

My advice is quite helpful. Your questions are of such a nature that if you don't know the answers or can't find the answers in your code book, you probably don't know how to install the service properly anyway.

For your own safety and the safety of the future occupants, call a licensed electrician.

InPhase277


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Well, you should go to www.diychatroom.com because this is a forum for professional electricians.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------

